# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Wandernde Krebszellen - Verhindern des Andockens

## Optimist

Wandernde Krebszellen, die Metastasen verursachen können, müssen eine spezielle Polarität - Nasen - aufweisen um sich an bestimmten Stellen des Körpers festzusetzen, ins Gewebe einzudringen und sich dort ansiedeln.

  Diese Beobachtung gelang Prof. Heikenwälder und seinem Team vom  Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrums Heidelberg. Nach einer Blockade der Polarisierung in vitro und in Mäusen waren die Zellen nicht mehr in der Lage sich anzuheften und Metastasen zu begründen.

https://www.innovations-report.de/ht...etastasen.html

Zitat:

  _Die DKFZ-Forscher haben damit nicht nur einen neuen Mechanismus entdeckt, der die Ausbildung von Metastasen begünstigt. Wir haben einen Zusammenhang gefunden, der sich möglicherweise künftig dazu nutzen lässt, das Metastasierungsrisiko bei Krebspatienten nicht nur besser vorherzusagen, sondern auch zu vermindern, betont Heikenwälder_.

   ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  Ein interessantes Forschungsergebnis und vielleicht ein Denkansatz  für eine künftige Entwicklung von Medikamenten zur Verringerung des Metastasierungsrisikos.


  Franz

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Franz,

hier ein Link auf die ausführliche Veröffentlichung:

https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-03139-6

Lothar

----------


## Optimist

Danke Lothar,

für den link zur Veröffentlichung. Schwierige Lektüre, aber die Thematik: "Neue Forschungsergebnisse zur Metastasierung" interessiert mich als Betroffenen sehr. 

Franz

----------


## Lothar M

Sehr gern geschehen, Franz!

Als Nicht-Fortgeschrittener fehlt mir natürlich der Hintergrund und die medizinischen Kenntnisse.
 Trotzdem interessieren und berühren mich die Betroffenen und Familien sowie -nicht zuletzt- die Forschung sehr.
Du, Georg und andere engagierte Forumsmitglieder leisten hier eine sehr gute und menschliche Arbeit.

Viele Grüße
Lothar

----------


## Optimist

> Als Nicht-Fortgeschrittener fehlt mir natürlich der Hintergrund und die medizinischen Kenntnisse.


Lothar,
so weit ist es mit meinen medizinischen Kenntnissen auch nicht her. Vor über 40 Jahren habe ich in meinem Studium einiges über die Grundlagen der Allgemeinen und der Medizinischen Biochemie sowie der Genetik erfahren, aber das war vor langer Zeit und ist teilweise überholt und vieles habe ich auch vergessen. 
Für eine Labortätigkeit konnte ich mich, auch wegen der damit verbundenen Tierversuche nicht begeistern und so war ich bis zu meinem Renteneintritt als Freilandbiologe in Bayern und Umgebung unterwegs.  Ein Traumjob!

Durch meine Erkrankung und den festen Willen so lange wie möglich gegenzusteuern, d. h. erstmal den Status der Kastrationsresistenz für längere Zeit hinauszuschieben, habe ich begonnen, mich mit der Biologie des Krebses zu beschäftigen. Vielleicht bringt es mir ein paar Jahre mehr und vielleicht kann ich auch aufgrund meiner eigenen Erfahrungen, dem einen oder anderen fortgeschrittenen Erkrankten im Umgang mit seiner Erkrankung etwas weiterhelfen.  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  Von Mathias und Hanna Heikenwälder, Heidelberg (s. #1) gibt es ein informatives, verständlich geschriebenes Buch zum Thema "Krebs - Lifestyle und Umweltfaktoren als Risiko". Besprechung des Inhalts z. B. in

https://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung....nkheitsrisiko/

  Franz

----------


## Optimist

Eine weitere, aktuelle Veröffentlichung  zu den Wandernden Tumorzellen von Heikenwälder u. Lorentzen: 

*The role of polarisation of circulating tumour cells in cancer metastasis* 
  (Die Rolle der Polarisation von zirkulierenden Tumorzellen bei der Krebsmetastasierung)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6744547/

Zitate aus Abstract, übersetzt

  _Metastasierende Tumorzellen müssen überleben und sich an unterschiedliche Umgebungen anpassen, wie heterogene feste Gewebe und flüssige Phasen in der Lymph- oder Blutzirkulation, die sie durch ein hohes Maß an Plastizität erreichen, das sie an unterschiedliche Bedingungen anpassbar macht. Ein charakteristisches Merkmal des metastasierenden Prozesses ist der Übergang von Tumorzellen zwischen verschiedenen polarisierten Phänotypen, die von differenzierter epithelialer Polarität bis zu migratorischer Polarität von vorne nach hinten reichen. 
_
_Hier überprüfen wir die Polarisationstypen, die Tumorzellen während des Metastasierungsprozesses annehmen, und beschreiben die kürzlich entdeckte Einzelzellpolarität in flüssiger Phase, die in zirkulierenden Tumorzellen beobachtet wird. 
_
_Wir schlagen vor, dass die Einzelzellenpolarität eine von der intrazellulären Polarisationsmaschinerie entkoppelte Polarisationsart des Zellkortex darstellt, die die Einzelzellenpolarität von anderen bisher identifizierten Polaritätstypen unterscheidet. Wir diskutieren, wie die Polarität einzelner Zellen zur Tumormetastasierung und zum therapeutischen Potenzial dieser neuen Entdeckung beitragen kann._

  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eine Vertiefung des Themas aus # 1, # 2,  keine leichte Kost, aber die sehr  anschaulich gestalteten Zeichnungen helfen beim Verständnis des Textes.


  Franz

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Link auf Google Scholar hinsichtlich wissenschaftlichen Veröffentlichungen über zirkulierende Tumorzellen:

https://scholar.google.fr/scholar?q=...=1&oi=scholart

Lothar

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Lothar,

die unter obigen link bei Google Scholar vorgefundene Datenmenge lässt  sich auch mit Filtern kaum überblicken. Man sieht daraus, dass  zirkulierende Tumorzellen ein aktueller Forschungsschwerpunkt sind.
Habe vor einigen Tagen auch schon Kauftipps zu Aktien von Unternehmen gefunden,  die sich im weitesten Sinne mit zirkulierenden Tumorzellen beschäftigen  -  ein Milliardenmarkt, ähnlich wie bei den Krebsimmuntherapien. 
Ich gehe es gemächlich an und versuche erst mal die beiden Arbeiten zur Polarisierung der zirkulierenden Tumorzellen zu verstehen.

Viele Grüße
Franz

----------

